# Spark Plug for Ariens



## bigiron (Oct 15, 2018)

Could someone tell me the NGK/Champ plug # for Ariens 921031 Deluxe 24 w/Brigs 250cc engine. Ariens part # is 21547500 which is no help at all.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Champion RC12YC


----------



## johnwick (Dec 16, 2019)

bigiron said:


> Could someone tell me the NGK/Champ plug # for Ariens 921031 Deluxe 24 w/Brigs 250cc engine. Ariens part # is 21547500 which is no help at all.


If you don't mind a Champion plug, it's Champion Spark Plug RC12YC.


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

Looks like Briggs 1150 recommends Champion QC12YC but RC12YC is same heat range and just fine

Cross Reference:
https://www.sparkplug-crossreference.com/convert/CHAMP_PN/QC12YC


----------



## bigiron (Oct 15, 2018)

Thank you all for your help. Apparently there is no NGK ? In the cross ref link there were several NGK's but all different #'s


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

On the NGK cross reference page it shows a BKR5E, stock # 7938 will replace the RC12YC.

https://www.ngkpartfinder.co.uk/cro...art=RC12YC&type=SPARK PLUGS&manufact=CHAMPION

.


----------



## bigiron (Oct 15, 2018)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> On the NGK cross reference page it shows a BKR5E, stock # 7938 will replace the RC12YC.
> 
> https://www.ngkpartfinder.co.uk/cro...art=RC12YC&type=SPARK PLUGS&manufact=CHAMPION
> 
> .


Thank you for the NGK #


----------

